# I HAVE A SECRET



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a secret. A forum member will be getting a new furbaby
today! :whoo: They left very early this morning to pick it up and will probably be back later tonight, so I doubt if we will see any pics until tomorrow. I am so excited for them :bounce: and I can't wait to see the pictures. 

I probably won't be back on until later, so happy guessing!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Michele, this is NOT funny!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Michele!!! :boink: This is just NOT right! :boink:

 hmmm.....now who would it be? hmmm......


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

How can you do this to us!!!!!!!! Now I'm not gonna be able to get get off this computer!! lol. how about a hint??????????


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe a brother or sister for Henry? Gelbergirl? Could it be?:ear:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

wait, if we respond to this thread, that means it isn't us  I am going to guess Laurie is getting a new foster?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Michele you are not going to be on much today??????
It must be YOU!:biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, you are so mean!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Now that's just cruel! I'm gonna have to keep checking back...


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

no no, Henry has a cat! Two pets is my limit right now.
Is anyone here on the havanese yahoo lists? A couple of posters posted pics of their havs on the beds - it was so funny. I am going to see if they do not mind if I post here, for a chuckle.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Sally - I think you may be right!!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh gosh - not me right now!! I am just trying to get ready for 21 dinner guests, forget a new puppy!!! Hmmm..... I wonder???


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Great....just great. I was on here ALOT yesterday. Now I have to check in frequently today...oh, the sacrifices........:biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So uncool:frusty:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Michele---maybe it is you--you saw that Shelby and Kodi loved Jolly so much,you decided to get a third?

If Henry is not getting a brother or sister---and Laurie's busy,Brady has a new brother, okay--who else is in your area? Lina? Oh I bet Lina is getting another hav for Kubrick to play with? Maryam? Is Pablo getting a new brother or sister? :ear:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It can' be Michele. She said they left early this morning and she posted in the afternoon. Hmmm, who's been hoping, waiting for a second??? Time for a little sleuthing. I'll be back.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay...here's a shot in the dark... :spy: I guess that Marie is getting a little brother or sister for Sissy. If I'm right do I win one of Kimberly's puppies? :biggrin1:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Is it Lina???


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele doesn't really say it's a second dog. Maybe it's a first for someone who has been waiting to get one.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

awwww...that may be it Geri....hmmmm


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:behindsofa: Sorry, but I gave my word and they really want to announce it themselves. Here's another little tease.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

irnfit said:


> :behindsofa: Sorry, but I gave my word and *they* really want to announce it themselves. Here's another little tease.


'they' better hurry up!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It's not me... I wish it was, though, look at those puppies!!!

Michelle, no fair posting and not giving hints!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Michele - Diana figured it out, and I agree 

JM


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry Maryam, but I really don't think they will post before tomorrow, but you never can tell. I hope it's tonight because I don't know exactly which one they are getting. I'm just as anxious as all of you.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Aha! Expand the picture...see the work jorjapups in the bottom left? Google Jorja - havanese.....

http://www.jubolee.com/HAV/havanese_champions.htm - Jorja

Hmmmm....they're located in Amherst, NH.....am I close as to who the breeder is?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I have no clue, so won't even try to guess. It will be fun finding out who it is and which puppy. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So Michele - is Diana right? JM & SM??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Is it John and Sylvia?


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL This is so much more fun than studying!! 

Carolina, Laurie and I agree with you:biggrin1: That's our guess too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm sure Luna would love to have a little sister/brother!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kubrick also???? :biggrin1:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, I agree Sally. Carolina, I think Kubrick would *love* a sibling!! I know Teddy would love a RLH pal one day too

Well, congrats to the new puppy owners!!:biggrin1:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

How late will they be back???????


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm popping in while I'm cooking dinner just to check you guys. I guess you'll just have to be a little more patient.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

lcy_pt said:


> Aha! Expand the picture...see the work jorjapups in the bottom left? Google Jorja - havanese.....
> 
> http://www.jubolee.com/HAV/havanese_champions.htm - Jorja
> 
> Hmmmm....they're located in Amherst, NH.....am I close as to who the breeder is?


Well I just came home from Amherst, NH and I don't see a puppy running around.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Sally and Diana, I'm sure you're right!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Well I just came home from Amherst, NH and I don't see a puppy running around.


because he/she is asleep????????????????:ear:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sally does Lowes sell puppies???


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leeann----did you get another? Does Riley and Monty have a little sister?:ear:

Are you teasing us?:boink:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Whoever it is----I hope they snatch one up for me too! :becky:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

O.K. so that's it. Jon and Sylvia. I just want you all to know when I get my next one nobody will know till it's two years old. I'll just drop hints every month or so. :biggrin1:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

What about Hedy? It is her birthday today....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Sally does Lowes sell puppies???


puppy supplies YES!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> Leeann----did you get another? Does Riley and Monty have a little sister?:ear:
> 
> Are you teasing us?:boink:


Sorry Julie it's not me but I was in Amherst, I live right on the boarder of MA so Amherst is only 20 min. away. Would you like me to go back up and snatch one for you?? Assuming that's were the new puppy is from.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

tell me!...tell me!!...TELL ME!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was thinking it might have been from Farah. Jersey had seven. ???


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

So it is John & Sylvia????
where will the reveal thread be I wonder? those puppies are so cute.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

YES! Leeann---YES! ound:
I'd love to have another!
How fast can you go?:bolt:lane::bolt:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

karlabythec said:


> What about Hedy? It is her birthday today....


That would make a mighty fine birthday gift! Great idea!!!
I wonder---Hedy? Could be....she could use a playmate for Gitter.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She must be home by now. I guess they are too busy to post, or maybe just too tired. I'm just dying to see who they got!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Gah! I've been checking to see who got a puppy...and I'm still clueless. I WANNA KNOW!! :Cry:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I've checked this thread about 20 times today. 
I'm not sure that I can hold out much longer! :ear: :boink:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

lcy_pt said:


> Okay...here's a shot in the dark... :spy: I guess that Marie is getting a little brother or sister for Sissy. If I'm right do I win one of Kimberly's puppies? :biggrin1:


Nope not me!!!

But I can't wait to find out who:whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

pjewel said:


> O.K. so that's it. Jon and Sylvia. I just want you all to know when I get my next one nobody will know till it's two years old. I'll just drop hints every month or so. :biggrin1:


Hey. I know people who know people, Geri, so you better not even think about it!! :spy:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

The Cat is outta the bag!!!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Check out the Introducing Dickson thread and your answer will be given!!!


----------

